# Tamron VS 80D



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey guys. My tamron 150-600 g2 has been giving me issues where at the long end it will focus in and out fast like it's focus hunting but will never lock. It went to tamron with the camera body, they did some adjustment of the AF system and "repaired" components. Came back to me and it was doing it again, although not to the point it was before. Do you think this is a lens issue, or a camera body issue? Any way to troubleshoot this without it doing it on it's own? Or any variables that would help me figure out if it's even an issue or just a fact of life?


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 25, 2017)

I would find another Canon body and try it.  If it does the same thing.  Then it's a bad lens.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 25, 2017)

Got it on video!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 25, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Got it on video!


Video link not working for me at the moment.  It could be blocked by my company.

But is there anyone with a Canon you know that you can try it on?  Did you mail order it or buy local?  If you bought it local, that store should let you use another body in the store to try it.

Also is the lens doing it at all focal lengths and aperture settings?  Or just at the longer end, like the camera might not be getting enough light to the AF sensor?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 25, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > Got it on video!
> ...


Just at the longer end. I've had it 8 months, flawless for 7 out of the 8 and now this


----------

